# first fish ohio on handmade



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

not the one I was going after but I'll graciously take it Usually I can predict when I've got an eye on but this one fooled me - thought I had a channel, maybe bc I caught it in current/riffles. Yeah baby! I caught it just as it was getting light out.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

NICE EYE!!! Way to go pizza, must have felt great landing a hog eye like that on a lure you made! 

:B


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I remeber the post of that lure when u made it!!! Nice job!!! that color sceme is one of my tops when it comes to walleye!!!

Congradulations!

Frank


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Benny, I released it just for you so that your odds of catching a 2 footer next year (or the year after)are higher. 

 

 

Have fun and be careful wading, especially if you are wearing crocs (in theory only, of course )


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

A Fish Ohio is reason enough to be proud...to catch it on a home-made bait is even better!
Congrats!
Mike


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats pizza. It's a great a feeling! Put me down for a 1/2 dozen of those lures in assorted colors.


----------

